# WooHooo - proud new owners of Hyatt High Sierra Lodge!



## cookinmamma (Oct 5, 2007)

Found out today that we've cleared Hyatt's ROFR in our resale purchase of a week 34  platinum (2000 point) week  

Sincere thanks to all the Hyatt Tuggers (Kal, Carmel85 & others) here for all the valuable advice.     You saved us about $10,000 on this sale!  Carmel85, thanks for your warm welcome- -  we've bought Unit 411 (near the pool, first floor, apparently a highly requested location). 

If you're interested, we're paying $20,500 for this summer week.  I'd been looking for about a year, and we were pursued pretty heavily by a Hyatt broker who works with the resort - - who tried to convince us that $29 to 35K was the right amount for a hard to find summer week at this Hyatt.   Little did he know that I'd discovered TUG just in time.   I then waited, found one on Timeshare Adventures (and read the warnings, mostly for sellers) and went for it.  It was listed at $22,000.  The process, from our buyers perspective, thus far has been smooth - prompt responses to emails etc.  No complaints.

Now we just have to sign the paperwork and pay the $$$. . .  Oh, and reserve our week, during the HRPP- time to learn the acronyms & system- for next Aug!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!

We stay at a Hyatt in Sedona about a year ago and loved them. What I really liked was that so few of the locations were in highly developed areas. We can always trade into Orlando, LV or Williamsburg, but getting into Carmel, N lake Tahoe or Key West is much more difficult.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 5, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> Found out today that we've cleared Hyatt's ROFR in our resale purchase of a week 34  platinum (2000 point) week
> 
> Sincere thanks to all the Hyatt Tuggers (Kal, Carmel85 & others) here for all the valuable advice.     You saved us about $10,000 on this sale!  Carmel85, thanks for your warm welcome- -  we've bought Unit 411 (near the pool, first floor, apparently a highly requested location).
> 
> ...




WELCOME !!!!!  YOU have a great unit right by the club house,pool and new fire pit!!! Nice and private they also planted a few more trees over the past couple of years so you really feel like you are in the forest but right next to the club house and pool.

You will enjoy your week in August it was warm and not at all crowed up there because many of the schools are already in.  We went up this year that week and just loved it.

Welcome to the Hyatt Lake Tahoe now that you have your foot in the door you will see you will want more weeks and more points just like we did. You will see.

ENJOY ENJOY for many years to come!!!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 5, 2007)

You will really enjoy this place.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your Hyatt purchase  ! We'll be visiting the Hyatt High Sierra for the first time in February, so we can't wait to see the resort.

Enjoy your summer week  !


----------



## cookinmamma (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!  I can't wait til next August.  And am already thinking about Sedona  & the Grand Canyon  (if doable in 1 trip); and skiing:whoopie: ; and Manhattan which is just up the road from us;  and Florida Keys (never been yet) ; and fingers are crossed for Hawaii and whereever else Hyatt takes us!    But Tahoe at least every other year - we love it there.


----------



## myip (Oct 5, 2007)

HOw long did it take for you to pass ROFR?


----------



## cookinmamma (Oct 5, 2007)

myip said:


> HOw long did it take for you to pass ROFR?



Just about 3 weeks from the date the resale co. sent Hyatt the paperwork.


----------



## mesamirage (Oct 5, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> Thanks! I can't wait til next August. And am already thinking about Sedona & the Grand Canyon  (if doable in 1 trip); and skiing:whoopie: ; and Manhattan which is just up the road from us; and Florida Keys (never been yet) ; and fingers are crossed for Hawaii and whereever else Hyatt takes us!  But Tahoe at least every other year - we love it there.


 
Welcome to Hyatt and Tahoe Ownership!!  You will absolutely love Hyatt and like Carmel stated.. you will just want more!  We are week 8 owners...so maybe we will run into you sometime.

Sedona & Grand Canyon... are totally doable in 1 trip... and both worth it.  We live in the Phoenix area, so we use Sedona to burn off extra points if we ever have them.

Again.. Congrats!!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 6, 2007)

Im very happy for you- Hyatt is the best timeshare out there- no detail is overlooked-
Have fun and welcome-
Dont forget to also access the HYATT forums in Yahoo-




cookinmamma said:


> Found out today that we've cleared Hyatt's ROFR in our resale purchase of a week 34  platinum (2000 point) week
> 
> Sincere thanks to all the Hyatt Tuggers (Kal, Carmel85 & others) here for all the valuable advice.     You saved us about $10,000 on this sale!  Carmel85, thanks for your warm welcome- -  we've bought Unit 411 (near the pool, first floor, apparently a highly requested location).
> 
> ...


----------



## cookinmamma (Oct 6, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Im very happy for you- Hyatt is the best timeshare out there- no detail is overlooked-
> Have fun and welcome-
> Dont forget to also access the HYATT forums in Yahoo-



Thanks for the welcome!  I'm all signed up for the yahoo Hyatt Vacation Owners group --also discovered thru TUG.  Am trying to glean all I can from both, but don't think I'll fully 'get it' til I actually start putting it into practice.


----------



## YoungCat (Oct 7, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> If you're interested, we're paying $20,500 for this summer week.  I'd been looking for about a year, and we were pursued pretty heavily by a Hyatt broker who works with the resort - - who tried to convince us that $29 to 35K was the right amount for a hard to find summer week at this Hyatt.   Little did he know that I'd discovered TUG just in time.   I then waited, found one on Timeshare Adventures (and read the warnings, mostly for sellers) and went for it.  It was listed at $22,000.



Nice deal!!  Resale is the only way to go!  You like other members of TUG have now save $$$ Thousands $$$  CONGRATS!!  We were looking at a 2000 point unit for $$23,500 but will now likely cut our offer down to around the $20,500 you negotiated your new Hyatt for!  Thanks for the help!

TUG members is this about market resale price for a 2000 point Hyatt??  Thanks for any and all feedback!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 8, 2007)

YoungCat said:


> Nice deal!!  Resale is the only way to go!  You like other members of TUG have now save $$$ Thousands $$$  CONGRATS!!  We were looking at a 2000 point unit for $$23,500 but will now likely cut our offer down to around the $20,500 you negotiated your new Hyatt for!  Thanks for the help!
> 
> TUG members is this about market resale price for a 2000 point Hyatt??  Thanks for any and all feedback!!



Cat,

I would say buy NOW a Hyatt because very very soon when Hyatt come out with new resorts you will see the prices much higher. Northstar at lake tahoe will be on line in 2009 and 3-4 other hyatts in California on line in 3-5 years.

What Hyatt are you thinking of buying?


Buy as many points as you can afford because the MF's are all the same weather you buy 1400 or 2200 points. You will need higher points 2200 or 2000 points to stay at the NEW Hyatt resorts in the future that will be coming out.

You will enjoy HYATT 1000% !!!!

We hope you will be a hyatt family member soon good luck.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hes  right- I really dont know the reasons- You dont see as many 2000 or 2200 point units out there as trhere used to be -  I even think, unlike other timeshares-resale prices may have gone up a bit- Hopefully, Seth or someone who is in the Biz can expound on this-
One thing is true- Ive stayed at Kierland- owned Marriott, and now HGVC and Hyatt- although all are wonderful resorts- IMO-Hyatt is a notch above


----------



## cookinmamma (Oct 8, 2007)

YoungCat said:


> TUG members is this about market resale price for a 2000 point Hyatt??  Thanks for any and all feedback!!



Thx YoungCat.  Tho I'm a newbie, I can tell you based on my looking around at numerous resale sites, ebay etc., that there are cheaper deals out there for 2000 points if you just want the points.  I was focused on a particular resort and week, b/c we loved the resort, plan to go there time after time b/c we have family in the area, and we're school-summer-vacation bound for 9 or so years.  I have seen TUG'ers comments that $7-9/point would be a good range to aim for - - don't know if that holds true for 2000+ weeks tho.  Also, for "members only" there's a Sales History on TUG that --altho doesn't have many recent transactions -- is still helpful.  I plan to add my info to it after closing.  Good luck!


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 8, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> Thx YoungCat.  Tho I'm a newbie, I can tell you based on my looking around at numerous resale sites, ebay etc., that there are cheaper deals out there for 2000 points if you just want the points.  I was focused on a particular resort and week, b/c we loved the resort, plan to go there time after time b/c we have family in the area, and we're school-summer-vacation bound for 9 or so years.  I have seen TUG'ers comments that $7-9/point would be a good range to aim for - - don't know if that holds true for 2000+ weeks tho.  Also, for "members only" there's a Sales History on TUG that --altho doesn't have many recent transactions -- is still helpful.  I plan to add my info to it after closing.  Good luck!



Either way you will enjoy Hyatt Lake Tahoe and I cant say but we have some new item at the resort that everybody will enjoy using.  Remember you get to go every year in the Summer and you got the week and unit you want you cant put a $$ value on great family vactions to come for many years.

ENJOY!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the TS units at the Hyatt High Sierra in Incline Village - it is a beautiful property.











Hotel pool......






More TS units


----------



## mesamirage (Oct 8, 2007)

Carmel.. I have to agree with you... there are really (2) ways to approach purchasing a resale Hyatt. Both methods have there reasons and both still get you ownership in the best timeshare system in the industry.

#1 - Is the more common approach of buying just for the points. If you purchase on just a lowest cost per point you will likely end up owning a Beach House week... since that resort seems to have the best value on a per point basis. I'm not quite sure why its usually the lowest, because my wife and I really enjoy Beach House. 

#2 - Is the targeted purchase of a purpose use week/resort. That is when a buyer has a specific week/resort that they want to have the option to use each year. Typically you will pay a little higher on a cost per point but its worth the small extra cost to get the week you really want. 

Both methods are great!! You really can't compare them because its not fair to compare a random week at Beach House vs a Summer week in Tahoe or where ever your dream location is. The fact the the purchase is made resale is 90% of the overall savings anyhow... the rest is just personal preference.

We sorta have blended the 2 methods to end up with the weeks we wanted. We originally started out with a pure points play and purchased a 1400 point week at Beach House... we quickly realized we needed more points and we wanted a specific resort option, Tahoe, so we sold our 1400 point unit once we found an 1880 point ski week that we wanted at Tahoe (1880). It was sorta a blended approach because if money was no issues we might have picked week 7 instead of week 8. 

After our new purchase of the specific week we wanted, we again realized that we wanted more points.... so back to Beach House we went... we found a CRAZY deal on a 1300 point week, massage our way thru ROFR, and now have the best of both worlds.... a specific week/resort we want... and a great play on getting the best cost on a per point basis on our second week.

It always feels good to get a great deal, but after owning Hyatt for 3+ years now... I know I would be willing to spend the little extra to get the week we want. Now.... what will our 3rd week be?? I think 5000 points is a MUST with Hyatt going forward to have the vacations we want every year.

Cookinmamma.... your only problem (that is after you figure out the Hyatt point system) is that you will want MORE points!! Again... Welcome to Hyatt you have made a great purchase!

Steve

FYI... the only thing I would recommend strongly to every resale buyer (and its a rule we have broken) is to make the min point week you are willing to consider a 1880 point week. Since all the MFs are the same regardless of the number of points... real quickly an expensive low point week starts to lose its appeal....


----------



## mesamirage (Oct 8, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> Here are some pictures of the TS units at the Hyatt High Sierra in Incline Village - it is a beautiful property.


 
Hey!!  Where's the snow??  

Thats one of the things we like about Tahoe... it it offers it all.. Great summers... great winters... skiing, fishing, hiking, relaxing... ohhh... shhhh and a casino... just don't tell my wife


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 8, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> Here are some pictures of the TS units at the Hyatt High Sierra in Incline Village - it is a beautiful property.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT PICTURES!!!! Next time you go what to you see all the new things that the timeshare added!!!!


----------



## cookinmamma (Oct 8, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> I cant say but we have some new item at the resort that everybody will enjoy using.
> 
> ENJOY!



As my 11 y.o. would say . . ."No Fair!"  Why the secrecy?  Do I really have to wait til August 08?!?


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 8, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Hey!!  Where's the snow??
> 
> Thats one of the things we like about Tahoe... it it offers it all.. Great summers... great winters... skiing, fishing, hiking, relaxing... ohhh... shhhh and a casino... just don't tell my wife


LOL, I was there the week of 9/14/07 - it did snow one night up in the mountains.
I was staying at the Resort at Southshore - the Worldmark/Wyndham in South Lake Tahoe...we went to the Thunderbird Lodge - took a tour http://thunderbirdlodge.org/ which leaves from the visitor's center in Incline so visited the Hyatt to check it out, have lunch and lose a few dollars :ignore:  - hope to come back for a stay another time.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 8, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> LOL, I was there the week of 9/14/07 - it did snow one night up in the mountains.
> I was staying at the Resort at Southshore - the Worldmark/Wyndham in South Lake Tahoe...we went to the Thunderbird Lodge - took a tour http://thunderbirdlodge.org/ which leaves from the visitor's center in Incline so visited the Hyatt to check it out, have lunch and lose a few dollars :ignore:  - hope to come back for a stay another time.




Some crazy weather because we where at the Hyatt till September 8th and it was 75- 80 degrees in fact we saw the Reno Balloon races beautiful days.  Either way we love Tahoe Rain Sun SNOW we will take it all year in year out.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 9, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> As my 11 y.o. would say . . ."No Fair!"  Why the secrecy?  Do I really have to wait til August 08?!?



Many new things added  extra landscaping, upgrading the units  soft stuff(new painting color inside some of the units), outdoor fire pit by the swimming pool, and upgrades inside the club house (board games and NEW pool table).

Now please dont everybody at HYatt book lake tahoe remember Hyatt has many other resorts for you to book and we want to keep it nice and empty so we can book it all but i already have my 2008 reservations so Im OK...  As you can see we love out HYatt Lake tahoe year in year out.

 Hyatt Northstar at Tahoe will be up in late 2009 or early 2010 yes Hyatt is going in and they are building it NOW!!!  More of Lake Tahoe to ENJOY!!!


----------



## mesamirage (Oct 9, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Now please dont everybody at HYatt book lake tahoe remember Hyatt has many other resorts for you to book


 
No worries... we go up to Aspen and Park Hyatt Beaver Creek in (2) weeks... something tells me that those resorts are going to be AMAZING!!

We have the 3 bedroom units at both places... the Park Hyatt (3) bedroom is 2200 sq ft!!!! I think the Aspen 3 bedroom is larger than that!!

Steve


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 9, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Carmel.. I have to agree with you... there are really (2) ways to approach purchasing a resale Hyatt. Both methods have there reasons and both still get you ownership in the best timeshare system in the industry.
> 
> #1 - Is the more common approach of buying just for the points. If you purchase on just a lowest cost per point you will likely end up owning a Beach House week... since that resort seems to have the best value on a per point basis. I'm not quite sure why its usually the lowest, because my wife and I really enjoy Beach House.
> 
> ...




I agree Steve
since  I bought my Hyatt- All I can think of is buying more Hyatt points- I would give up my other timeshare in HGVC for more hyatt points-  if Hyatt had a HI location.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 9, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> No worries... we go up to Aspen and Park Hyatt Beaver Creek in (2) weeks... something tells me that those resorts are going to be AMAZING!!
> 
> We have the 3 bedroom units at both places... the Park Hyatt (3) bedroom is 2200 sq ft!!!! I think the Aspen 3 bedroom is larger than that!!
> 
> Steve




Steve,

Please give us a first hand update on those 2 resorts Aspen and beaver Creek. We had some friends go to Beaver Creek this summer and the just loved it and they were four season owners.  I hear they are both AMAZING 3bed 3 bath WOW you went all out sounds like the whole family is coming. Try to take a peek at the 4 bed in ASPEN i hear it is CRAZY!!!  Get some pictures for all of us PLEASe!!!

 What did you get both mid weeks?

  Please make sure we all want a full report from a real Hyatt owner and (GURU) like yourself when you return.

Please keep booking ASPEN and Beaver Creek everybody so we all can have tons of space in Lake Tahoe and Northstar.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 9, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I agree Steve
> since  I bought my Hyatt- All I can think of is buying more Hyatt points- I would give up my other timeshare in HGVC for more hyatt points-  if Hyatt had a HI location.



HYATT will be getting Hawaii,N. & S. California,Colorado,Florida!!!!   

Just please be patient this is not the best economy im glad you are getting more Hyatt points like steve said 5000 points should be just about prefect. This way you can go when you want and where you want even Hawaii Kauai Oops!

We had a friend who has over 8000 hyatt points and really really has a great time with Hyatt he also owns about 30+ marriotts. Yes 30+ marriotts he has the systems down to a science.  I couldnt believe it but a few of us met him in Lake Tahoe in Early September the nicest guy you have ever met we called him Dr. Marriott with a shot of Hyatt. Sometimes you meet the nicest people when you are on vacation.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Oct 9, 2007)

I've stayed in the Hyatt Grand Aspen probably five times.  And the Hyatt Residences at Beaver Creek three times.  The rooms at Hyatt Aspen are the nicest rooms you can imagine.  flat screen tvs in every room, every  bedroom, every bathroom, and even in the kitchen.  fire places in every bedroom too.

The Residences at Beaver Creek are probably the 2nd nicest rooms anywhere.  Absolutely amazing, just a step below Aspen.  With kids I still prefer Beaver Creek. 

I'll be back in Aspen at the Hyatt at the end of October for four days for a guys fly fishing trip.  Three different three bedroom units reserved!


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 9, 2007)

DeweyWhopper said:


> I've stayed in the Hyatt Grand Aspen probably five times.  And the Hyatt Residences at Beaver Creek three times.  The rooms at Hyatt Aspen are the nicest rooms you can imagine.  flat screen tvs in every room, every  bedroom, every bathroom, and even in the kitchen.  fire places in every bedroom too.
> 
> The Residences at Beaver Creek are probably the 2nd nicest rooms anywhere.  Absolutely amazing, just a step below Aspen.  With kids I still prefer Beaver Creek.
> 
> I'll be back in Aspen at the Hyatt at the end of October for four days for a guys fly fishing trip.  Three different three bedroom units reserved!



How about getting some pictures of the resorts when you go on your vacation soon??


----------



## cookinmamma (Oct 9, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Many new things added  extra landscaping, upgrading the units  soft stuff(new painting color inside some of the units), outdoor fire pit by the swimming pool, and upgrades inside the club house (board games and NEW pool table).



Carmel, You rock.  Thanks for the info.  Can't wait to check it all out!


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 9, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> Carmel, You rock.  Thanks for the info.  Can't wait to check it all out!



Thank you for the kind words!! I cant wait either to go back to Lake Tahoe even though we live here in Carmel about 10 minutes from Hyatt Carmel Highlands Inn.

Let it SNOW SNOW SNOW in TAHOE!!!


----------



## cookinmamma (Oct 9, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> there are really (2) ways to approach purchasing a resale Hyatt. Both methods have there reasons and both still get you ownership in the best timeshare system in the industry.
> 
> #1 - Is the more common approach of buying just for the points. If you purchase on just a lowest cost per point you will likely end up owning a Beach House week... since that resort seems to have the best value on a per point basis. I'm not quite sure why its usually the lowest, because my wife and I really enjoy Beach House.
> 
> ...



Mesamirage - - -  I have to say, that is such an excellent & succinct description of the situation I faced as a 1st time Hyatt buyer, and I imagine every 1st time Hyatt buyer probably faces.  I wrestled w/ whether to simply buy enuf fungible points for the platinum week I knew I wanted, or to buy the exact week at that particular resort.  Being newbies makes it hard to envision being able to work the points to reserve exactly what you want when you want it, too.  But ultimately I feel that we made the right decision (and thanx for the support here!!) by paying more for the exact week @ High Sierra Lodge.  

Greyfal, those pix are awesome!!


----------

